# Comment récupérer ses vidéos iPad sur son Mac ?



## corrs78 (27 Mars 2012)

J'ai le new iPad et je ne sais pas comment transférer mes vidéos 1080p réalisées avec l'iPad sur mon macbook Pro sans que celles-ci soit recompressées.

Avec goodreader je peux faire le transfert, mais il me reencode automatiquement la vidéo en 3GP et je perd enormement en qualité.

Vous avez une idée ?

Je dois investir dans iMovie, peut être ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Kamidh (27 Mars 2012)

Salut corrs78, les vidéos sont synchronisé avec iPhoto (ou Aperture) comme pour les photos.


----------



## corrs78 (27 Mars 2012)

Haaa ok. En tout ca ce n'est pas dans le flux photo. 
Il faut le faire par câble alors ?
Je vais essayer ça de suite. 
Merci


----------



## papibob (28 Juillet 2015)

bonjour,
depuis le remplacement de iPhotos par photos mes videos ne sont plus transféré sur mon mac via le cloud 
que faut il faire ?
merci


----------



## $ly (30 Juillet 2015)

Salut, tu peux brancher ton Ipad en USB sur ton MAC, Normalement photo s'ouvre et tu importe tes vidéos;


----------



## papibob (30 Juillet 2015)

bravo, merci du tuyau ! car dans le manuel il n'y aucune info


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Août 2015)

papibob a dit:


> bravo, merci du tuyau ! car dans le manuel il n'y aucune info


Quel tuyau!!!! C'est un scoop: pour synchroniser, essayer de brancher...

Certains membres me surprendront toujours...


----------

